# Buying flies online?



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

@Dbrady and I sell some. I know you don’t want to get into tying but it’s honestly the way to go. Flies get ruined pretty quickly and you may not have the flies you want in your box the night before you plan to fish. If you can tie a few this won’t be that big of a deal but if you have to buy online it may suck


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Jred said:


> @Dbrady and I sell some. I know you don’t want to get into tying but it’s honestly the way to go. Flies get ruined pretty quickly and you may not have the flies you want in your box the night before you plan to fish. If you can tie a few this won’t be that big of a deal but if you have to buy online it may suck


I'm sure I will eventually get into tying once I get the casting and overall fishing part down but right now my time and patience is limited. LOL
What flies do you recommend? And how would I go about making a purchase. I do have an Orvis store about an hour away but finding the time to get over there is a challenge sometime. What I hope to do is find a few flies that I like and then kinda buy a surplus. I am not at the point where I am exclusively fly fishing yet. And I'm not even sure I may get to that point.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

CPurvis said:


> I'm sure I will eventually get into tying once I get the casting and overall fishing part down but right now my time and patience is limited. LOL
> What flies do you recommend? And how would I go about making a purchase. I do have an Orvis store about an hour away but finding the time to get over there is a challenge sometime. What I hope to do is find a few flies that I like and then kinda buy a surplus. I am not at the point where I am exclusively fly fishing yet. And I'm not even sure I may get to that point.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Where do you fish mostly? I’d start with some basic shrimp and crab patterns and a few baitfish. You can’t go wrong with natural colors but in muddy water try some bigger flies with some flash that push water. Get some with bead chain eyes and some with lead eyes for different water depths etc


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Spacecoastflies.com He has some great patterns and materials as well. Offers 20% off your first order so you can stock up pretty cheap.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Cpurvis I tie flies and have a post in the classified called permit/bonefish Flies if interested in seeing more. There is also alot of other saltwater patterns on that post. Here are some redfish patterns below. If anything look good to you please send me a message. It is a shame but i do notice a lot of fly shops closing their doors. I see more and more people driving 45 mins to get to the fly shops here in Stuart, FL.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Shallow Expectations said:


> Cpurvis I tie flies and have a post in the classified called permit/bonefish Flies if interested in seeing more. There is also alot of other saltwater patterns on that post. Here are some redfish patterns below. If anything look good to you please send me a message. It is a shame but i do notice a lot of fly shops closing their doors. I see more and more people driving 45 mins to get to the fly shops here in Stuart, FL.
> View attachment 85322
> View attachment 85324
> View attachment 85326
> ...


Nice work. Do you have a price sheet you can send?


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

tx8er said:


> Nice work. Do you have a price sheet you can send?


I don't at the moment. Working on putting a site together so it is easier for everyone to view what I make. Most of what you see above is $5-6ea except for the olive mantis shrimp. Those are $3.50ea. I can do better prices too if you order a pattern in bulk (1dozen).


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Shallow Expectations said:


> I don't at the moment. Working on putting a site together so it is easier for everyone to view what I make. Most of what you see above is $5-6ea except for the olive mantis shrimp. Those are $3.50ea. I can do better prices too if you order a pattern in bulk (1dozen).


What is the third one down called?


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

tx8er said:


> What is the third one down called?


The third picture down is a Kwan. Its a pretty popular redfish fly than can be fished as a shrimp or crab.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Interesting. The flys I’ve bought locally that were called kwans don’t have that style head area. Thanks


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

There are a lot of variations of a kwan. Everyone makes their own.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Jred said:


> Where do you fish mostly? I’d start with some basic shrimp and crab patterns and a few baitfish. You can’t go wrong with natural colors but in muddy water try some bigger flies with some flash that push water. Get some with bead chain eyes and some with lead eyes for different water depths etc


This last part is great advice.

When you are starting to fill out your fly inventory, you might do better to focus on buying for form and function rather then specific flies. That way you start with a box that is built for multiple species. Impressionistic flies often work better than super realistic flies because they can represent multiple types of bait. For redfish, (and flats fishing in general except top water) I like to start with a fly that rides hook point up. Next I consider size, weight, movement, color and sound in about that order. So a fly like a 2.5 inch tan Clouser has all those attributes except sound. It is a fly that every fisherman should carry a few of. It is generally considered a baitfish imitation but it can catch a lot of fish when they are feeding on shrimp.

My personal favorite impressionistic fly is a jig hook flash tail whistler. It has all the characteristics of the afore mentioned Clouser, but it also pushes a lot of water which fish feel (like sound). It can represent everything. Bait fish, shrimp and crabs. It's my go to for everything, but especially redfish. Carry it in several sizes, weights and colors and you are good to go subsurface in almost every situation. I tie my own, but I have seen them on several online sites, although the jig hook version is less common.

Add a few good top water flies, and you are covered for most species at a low cost. After that, you can fill in with flies that look good to you for specific situations.

https://midcurrent.com/flies/hooks-the-jig-is-up/


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Scott Kor said:


> This last part is great advice.
> 
> When you are starting to fill out your fly inventory, you might do better to focus on buying for form and function rather then specific flies. That way you start with a box that is built for multiple species. Impressionistic flies often work better than super realistic flies because they can represent multiple types of bait. For redfish, (and flats fishing in general except top water) I like to start with a fly that rides hook point up. Next I consider size, weight, movement, color and sound in about that order. So a fly like a 2.5 inch tan Clouser has all those attributes except sound. It is a fly that every fisherman should carry a few of. It is generally considered a baitfish imitation but it can catch a lot of fish when they are feeding on shrimp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the helpful information!


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

https://239flies.com/ This place has lots of options as well.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

tcov said:


> https://239flies.com/ This place has lots of options as well.


Thanks! Nice website.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 7, 2019)

For freshwater flies that I use all the time (and often lose) I go shamefully cheap at www.flyshack.com. I don’t fish salt, so I can’t speak to selection or quality. I typically only fish about 5 patterns, and they have them at .79 each. Quality is acceptable for the price and service/shipping has been reliable in my experience.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I tried some 239 flies and was disappointed by how bulky they were, creating hardly any hook gap. They also swam funky...either hook point down or even side ways. 

I suggest SandBarFlies and/or DestinationFlies. Great looking flies that actually swim right and catch fish. SBF is usually pretty backed up so orders can take a while. Worth the wait. 

Orvis sells some of his flies as well as many others. I’ve had their hooks break off though, so be wary.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

TidewateR said:


> I tried some 239 flies and was disappointed by how bulky they were, creating hardly any hook gap. They also swam funky...either hook point down or even side ways.
> 
> I suggest SandBarFlies and/or DestinationFlies. Great looking flies that actually swim right and catch fish. SBF is usually pretty backed up so orders can take a while. Worth the wait.
> 
> Orvis sells some of his flies as well as many others. I’ve had their hooks break off though, so be wary.


While I can't comment on 239 the point you brought up is the reason I tie my own. Being able to adjust sink rate and the way the fly rides are important. 
Once you find some patterns that work in your fishery do yourself a favor and get the supplies to replicate them. You will be able to dial the fly in to function better than what you can buy in many instances.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

A. Fluker said:


> If I didn't tie my own flies I would be looking at talking to people like Shallow Expectations, its obvious to me he has talent. All the patterns he has shown of a kind are consistent in tying and colour. Have you ever bought cheap flies and had success with a pattern only to find the next dozen you order are not the same? All of a sudden that great pale olive is now brown olive, the rootbeer bucktail is now brown and the hooks and weight are not the same. A good fly tyer will dye materials to keep a killing pattern the same. Somebody who can tie you the flies you want, in the weights and colours that catch, is worth paying and supporting.


Thanks for the kinda words. I do find that colors do not always match up. EP is bad about that with their Tan colored materials. Its like they have 3 different tan colors. Just have to take the time to pick the right materials if you can. I will not buy any cabelas materials. Always crap and the colors are always off.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

A. Fluker said:


> If I didn't tie my own flies I would be looking at talking to people like Shallow Expectations, its obvious to me he has talent. All the patterns he has shown of a kind are consistent in tying and colour. Have you ever bought cheap flies and had success with a pattern only to find the next dozen you order are not the same? All of a sudden that great pale olive is now brown olive, the rootbeer bucktail is now brown and the hooks and weight are not the same. A good fly tyer will dye materials to keep a killing pattern the same. Somebody who can tie you the flies you want, in the weights and colours that catch, is worth paying and supporting.


Just had Cory ( Shallow Expectations) build me a few flies. Haven't had a Chance to try them out but they look good and he got them to me right away. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

A. Fluker said:


> If I didn't tie my own flies I would be looking at talking to people like Shallow Expectations, its obvious to me he has talent. All the patterns he has shown of a kind are consistent in tying and colour. Have you ever bought cheap flies and had success with a pattern only to find the next dozen you order are not the same? All of a sudden that great pale olive is now brown olive, the rootbeer bucktail is now brown and the hooks and weight are not the same. A good fly tyer will dye materials to keep a killing pattern the same. Somebody who can tie you the flies you want, in the weights and colours that catch, is worth paying and supporting.


The most common issue I have had with cheap flies is cheap hooks. My buddy gave me some pheasant tail nymphs once. They looked fine. I stuck a good fish and lost it when the hook bent out. After that, the rest went into my bluegill box. Hook quality is usually the first thing to be sacrificed on cheap flies and it should be the last thing you skimp on.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

As you know....saltwater Flies purchased from a shop can be expensive. With that said....I just placed and order with https://www.pierceoutdoorsgroup.com/

They are having a half-price sale till the end of August. Use “BOGO” as the promo code. Essentially you’re getting saltwater Flies for $2 to $3 apiece. I’ve never ordered from them so can’t comment on quality, etc quite yet. I’ll report back when I receive the order.


----------



## TCrenshaw (Aug 14, 2019)

Just got some flies in from Big Y Fly Co. I've done some fly fishing for trout but am just getting into saltwater and bass fly fishing, and i am in a similar position to you. I found great reviews for BigY and their prices are low, so i figured they'd be a good place to start in order to initially build out an assortment of flies. I haven't fished them yet, but the the flies seem to be decent quality. They don't appear inferior to the couple of umpqua flies I picked up from Cabelas but i'm no expert. I got 31 flies for something like $46, free shipping and they arrived very quickly (2 business days). Only issue I found was that one fly had been over tightened in the vise. Very impressed with the company so far, and as long as they fish well, I'll be using them again.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I've had good success with www.discountflies.com. They seem to have good online pricing. An on occasion, Sierra Trading Post (www.sierra.com) has really good deals on overstock saltwater flies, I have gotten great deals on Crazy Charlies and Gotcha's


----------

